# Spiral Curls w/ Marcel Iron



## CaraAmericana (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, so it is my second week at Regency Beauty Institute and we are in Thermal Styling. Today we learned how to use a Marcel curling iron, both electric and stove types. And I have to say wooo man I am a natural. 

I did this tonight

1st layer




2nd




3rd




4th




5th




Crown




















The Babyliss Ceramic Marcel Iron




This kind of gives you idea of what Ms Kim looked like before,


----------



## aziajs (Apr 4, 2008)

Cool.  I wish my hair would hold a curl because I love that style.


----------



## sinergy (Apr 4, 2008)

good job! i hate marcels! lol. I am practicing for state board and its a good thing i only have to do one curl with it. salon fundamentals! i have those too.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 4, 2008)

Great Job!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Marcel and I had a love hate relationship in school. When we got to that chapter in school I broke my electrical one, I got so mad I had flung it across the room.


----------



## weezee (Apr 4, 2008)

Beautiful job!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Cool. I wish my hair would hold a curl because I love that style._

 

Theres no thanks button under your comment....I added to your rep instead!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 4, 2008)

how oh how do you get the hair to curl like that???


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_how oh how do you get the hair to curl like that???_

 
Well, I use the marcel at the base and feed the hair thru till the ends of the hair have passed thru, rather than starting at the ends and rolling in. And the whole time I do this I keep my iron at an angle.


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 4, 2008)

love it!! you can also do curls with a flatiron it comes out like adriana limas


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Well, I use the marcel at the base and feed the hair thru till the ends of the hair have passed thru, rather than starting at the ends and rolling in. And the whole time I do this I keep my iron at an angle._

 
def have to try that. thank you for responding!!
Is the Marcel something you got from your school, or can it be purchased at a beauty supplier??


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_def have to try that. thank you for responding!!
Is the Marcel something you got from your school, or can it be purchased at a beauty supplier??_

 
Mine came with my school kit but I know you can buy them at beauty store or at folica.com


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you learning Press & Curl? I just got past that in my school a couple weeks ago. It was interesting...we learned with the ovens so many people burned their dolls hair right off, lol. But it looks awesome. (I have an electric knockoff Marcel in my kit as well & imo they suck.)
If you have fine hair I think it will do more damage than anything, if you have ethnic or thick course hair go for it!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2008)

come work your magic on my hair! hahaha...srsly though...


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Are you learning Press & Curl? I just got past that in my school a couple weeks ago. It was interesting...we learned with the ovens so many people burned their dolls hair right off, lol. But it looks awesome. (I have an electric knockoff Marcel in my kit as well & imo they suck.)
If you have fine hair I think it will do more damage than anything, if you have ethnic or thick course hair go for it!_

 
We learned press and curl via the textbook, and got to play with the pressing comb sametime we played with the oven marcels. 

Funny story I was standing in front of the mirror trying to marcel my own hair and man'o man that was akward!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_come work your magic on my hair! hahaha...srsly though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you were in a 20 mile radius...I totally would!


----------

